# Santander to Benidorm



## ciderdaze

Traveling this route in a couple of weeks ferry arrives midday looking for a campsite about 4 hour drive from Santander for night stopover any help would be great,


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Camping International Aranjuez (ID:3721) 
Camping Ciudad Zaragoza (ID:4106)

Have a look at the campsite database, depending on your route these are 2 excellent sites.

Aranjuez is south of Madrid and is approx. a 5hr. run beautiful palace gardens and town centre is fabulous with excellent indoor market 

Zaragoza is only a 4hr. run, both are close on distance travelled 550miles from Santander to Benidorm. Free motorway from Zaragoza to the coast.

Bob


----------



## 103374

Hi Ciderdaze,
Assume that your going straight there via the Madrid route. In which case Camping Riaza is ok. We were there last year and the site was almost empty. Has WiFi, Modern loo block and is Acsi Camping Card.


----------



## ciderdaze

Guys,Thanks for info, Zaragoza sounds nice .


----------

